# Bass on Scenic Hills



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Caught these on Scenic Hills Golf Course the past few days.


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Golf courses produce!!! Glad ya got a few!!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Do it!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My sister has a 6lb 13oz one on the wall out of Stone Brooke. Caught on a 1" bream we snagged on a trebble!!!!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you eat fish from those course pomds? I wouldnt think you would want to due to all the runoff (weed killer, fert, etc.) thats sprayed out there. Fun to catch no doubt....... but for groceries no thanks!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's my idea of a good round of golf


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang it, always wondered if you could fish those. Please don't eat those bass. I've seen a lot of deformed fishies out of golf course ponds....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Everybody with a baitcaster and plastic worm will be there now. Keep those spots secret cause someone will sure nuff ruin it for ya.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike Moore said:


> Do you eat fish from those course pomds? I wouldnt think you would want to due to all the runoff (weed killer, fert, etc.) thats sprayed out there. Fun to catch no doubt....... but for groceries no thanks!


my guess would be that they glow in the dark


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

The glow in the dark bass come from Bayou Texar! Lol!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------

